# A brief review of Cabela's Commercial -Grade 12in meat slicer



## tsonka (Sep 2, 2017)

I am making jerky this weekend and I typically hand cut meat with my trusty 8in Chefs knife. Slicing 4-6 venison roasts with clean up time factored in typically takes me 1.5-2 hours start to finish, and again, that includes clean up, think of it as start to completely finished. 

When I go to the local Cabalas store I frequently eyeball the meat slicers, I "want" one, but it is not a need. Well I pulled the trigger and bought one

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...ategoryId=0&indexId=0&itemGUID=3acbf298ac10a0

I came home, unpackaged and it was pretty much good to go. I did not install the plastic safety shield and there was an oil coat on the blade. I plugged it in, took a sponge saturated with 409, cleaned the spinning blade and went after it.

It was all I imagined, I sliced 5 roasts in under 15min. Blade was sharp, meat is uniform, zero complaints until ....













IMG_1211.jpg



__ tsonka
__ Sep 2, 2017






Until I looked around my kitchen. The spinning blade had flung blood and meat fibers .. I wish I had taken a pic, but I am a clean freak, panicked and cleaned it up. I do understand that it will happen now, next time I will slice meat outside.

I have read reviews of this item and people state it is difficult to clean. I took it outside, hosed down with the water hose, sprayed with 409, sprayed again and wiped off













IMG_1214.jpg



__ tsonka
__ Sep 2, 2017






Based on the 1 use I would buy it again, it did exactly what I wanted it to do


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like a great slicer!

I have to take mine apart to clean it, but it only takes about 15 minutes.

I have a Torrey 12" commercial, but it's so heavy, I usually end up using my 8" Chef's Choice.

Al


----------

